

Ask YC: Dynamic systems (text)books recommendation? - andreyf

I've gotten a huge curiosity spark by the wikipedia articles on dynamic systems and chaos theory:<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_systems
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_theory<p>I'm finishing up undergrad degrees in Math and CS, so I have a very basic understanding of algorithms as well as differential equations. Are there "standard textbooks" in the fields (equivalents of Rudin for Analysis or Russel/Norvig for AI)? Are there any interesting more pop-oriented books you can recommend?<p>I came on the subjects from robotics and cognitive science, so this is the kind of research I'm trying to understand:<p>http://www.cs.uvm.edu/~jbongard/publications.html
http://bdc.brain.riken.go.jp/~tani/projects.htm
======
maximilian
I'm taking a course on it right now and most people I've seen use Steven
Strogatz's book (Nonlinear Dynamics and Chaos). He mostly focuses on
continuous systems, but the end of the book has a lot on discrete stuff like
logistic maps and fractals.

His book is definitely _the_ book on stuff like this, but mostly oriented at
math-modelling and differential equations. Its also very easy to read and get
through with lots of really great examples.

I obviously haven't yet looked at the research you are trying to dig into, but
definitely check out this book from the library at least. Its also not that
expensive.

~~~
andreyf
Thanks! I really appreciate it. :)

------
Rod
This book might interest you (assuming you don't have it already):

ODEs and Dynamical Systems (by Gerald Teschl)
<http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~gerald/ftp/book-ode/ode.pdf>

